# Korean Dish



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

Korean Dish ...It was suppose to be rice noodles, but I substituted 
thin spaghetti. The sauce is soy sauce, white wine, sesame oil, oyster 
sauce, sugar and vinegar...

First I fried up the ingredients, placed it on the plate, and cooked the pasta...before piling the pasta on top I heated the dish in the microwave, then piled the pasta and sauce on top and mixed it all up.
I also heated the sauce first.

First is a two egg omelet rolled and sliced, next is fried onions, pimentos, fried chicken, spinach, fried mushrooms.


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

The only thing I have tried that is Korean is Kimchi, it is hot but I love it. That looks good that you made, I would for sure give it a try.


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

Looks nice TK. BigJim, I love Kimchi. When I worked for a while in a Korean owned machine shop there were gallons on kimchi available. I had it every day with noodles for breakfast and often at lunch time. A favorite was Kimchi Jjigea, kimchi soup.


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

WB there so many ways that Kimchi can be fixed it is unreal. There is a place just south of us who make it themselves, it is really good. I have a small jar I got from Walmart now. It is ok just not great like the Kimchi we get down in Georgia. I like it with a lot of things, but some of it is way too hot for me and I like hot foods.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

Jim, have you ever thought of making it yourself? I looked up a recipe and found this.








How To Make Easy Kimchi at Home


We'll show you how!




www.thekitchn.com





Also the kimchi you buy, you said it’s too hot. Did you ever think about slicing up
some cabbage then give it a salty brine soaking, rinse and add some store bought 
kimchi to it?

Wooley, I have to pick me up a bottle of fish sauce, I see it’s used a lot in Korean dishes.
In kimchi as well.


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

Two Knots said:


> Jim, have you ever thought of making it yourself? I looked up a recipe and found this.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks Joann, that looks like it might just work, I will give it a try. 

For some reason fish sauce sounds...well not too appetizing, but then I have never seen or had any either. (that I know of)


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

I agree it doesn’t sound too appetizing, but it’s in a lot of korean dishes...Let’s see what 
Wooley says about it...
Do you mean you’re going to try adding some cabbage to your
store bought kimchi?


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

I use fish sauce in some Asian cooking. Smells nasty and is very salty but you don't notice it when used.
This is the kimchi I make at home. It's a green kimchi but does have some torn up red pepper in it. From this book. Charmain Soloman "The Complete Asian Cookbook". No fish sauce in it but it does have dashi, a fish stock. I used Knorr Shrimp bouillon cubes. Actually I did have some Dashi granules the first time I made it.







Expensive on Amazon.









Kim chi recipe from The Complete Asian Cookbook by Charmaine Solomon | Cooked


Kim chi recipe by Charmaine Solomon - Cut the base off the cabbage, then slice lengthways into six segments. Dry in the sun for half a day, cut each segment in half widthways, then put into an unglazed earthenware pot alternately with Get every recipe from The Complete Asian Cookbook by...




www.cooked.com


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

Joann, I will try both. I want to try making some soon, if I can find all the stuff I need.

Question Wooley, the unglazed earthenware pot they say to use, is that like a flower pot? I don't know what that means. How do you make yours?


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

BigJim said:


> Joann, I will try both. I want to try making some soon, if I can find all the stuff I need.
> 
> Question Wooley, the unglazed earthenware pot they say to use, is that like a flower pot? I don't know what that means. How do you make yours?


BigJim I use a plastic bread box as in the first picture. Sorta works but the liquid escapes too fast. You can buy Kimchi maker things or use a sauerkraut pot. The clay kimchi pot is much the same. Kimchi like sauerkraut needs to be kept submerged with a weight. Not much difference in making the two.


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

Thanks buddy, I appreciate that information.


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

@BigJim, just be cautious with the chili peppers. Korean food is very popular with the American sailors in Hawaii. I went with my boyfriend to a dinner made by his Lieutenant's Korean gf. After the Kimchi, I spent the rest of the evening groaning on the rug. Nice rug btw, I can still picture it. 
Seriously! I love Kimchi but apparently, not the homemade version, as made by Koreans.


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

Nik333 said:


> @BigJim, just be cautious with the chili peppers. Korean food is very popular with the American sailors in Hawaii. I went with my boyfriend to a dinner made by his Lieutenant's Korean gf. After the Kimchi, I spent the rest of the evening groaning on the rug. Nice rug btw, I can still picture it.
> Seriously! I love Kimchi but apparently, not the homemade version, as made by Koreans.


Did it make you sick or burn your stomach up? I do like hot foods but I have had some that literally brought tears to my eyes. You could see my face turning red. lol


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

BigJim said:


> Did it make you sick or burn your stomach up? I do like hot foods but I have had some that literally brought tears to my eyes. You could see my face turning red. lol


Burned my stomach up. The three other diners just stared at me.
Maybe she spiked it.

Btw, a thick omelet with Kimchi in the middle is great!


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

I think I know what you mean Nik. A buddy of mine sent me some smoked cayenne peppers. Being the highly intelligent person I am I got one and ate it in one bite. That thing went straight to my stomach, no stops, and with in 5 seconds I felt like a bomb went off in my stomach. Groaning and rolling on the floor doesn't begin to describe the pain. I did have some antacid tablets. Tried them and they cooled it off quickly.


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

Nik333 said:


> Burned my stomach up. The three other diners just stared at me.
> Maybe she spiked it.
> 
> Btw, a thick omelet with Kimchi in the middle is great!


I have never had anything other than an orange Nehi do my stomach like that. The grape one did the same thing, don't know why but they did.

That omelet with kimchi sounds great, I will try that, thanks Nik.


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

@BigJim- carbonated beverages like soda have CO2 which you know, it becomes Carbonic Acid in you. Maybe you were just having a more acidic day & those kicked you over the edge.


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

Nik333 said:


> @BigJim- carbonated beverages like soda have CO2 which you know, it becomes Carbonic Acid in you. Maybe you were just having a more acidic day & those kicked you over the edge.


Nehi may have had something other drinks didn't, but they were the only ones that burned my stomach. It happened every time. I didn't know that about the carbonation in drinks.


----------



## Druidia (Oct 9, 2011)

BigJim said:


> Thanks Joann, that looks like it might just work, I will give it a try.
> 
> For some reason fish sauce sounds...well not too appetizing, but then I have never seen or had any either. (that I know of)


Fish sauce, by itself, smells nasty. Once mixed in with food, you don’t smell it anymore. It imparts a deeper more complex flavor than just using salt. I use it in stews and soups. 

Since living in Chicago, I’ve found (rather, tasted) that the Vietnamese (lots of Vietnamese restas here) adds fish sauce to almost everything. Ha ha ha. Even their watery sauce (that they dip everything in or drizzle over everything) with slivers of carrot, etc. has fish sauce.


----------



## Druidia (Oct 9, 2011)

KoreanEnglishman had an episode of an interview and kimchi making demo with Kim Soo-mi:






Soo-mi later sent them several variations of Kimchi which the team tried in a Jolly episode:






I prefer radish (daikon) kimchi over the usual cabbage kimchi because daikon is so crispy crunchy. Also, daikon doesn’t smell as bad as cabbage. 

I’ve been watching a lot of Korean YT this pandemic - discovered via dog videos then segwayed to Korean food and culture. My impression of Korean food did a 180° turn. 

I’ve never liked Korean food before because I didn’t like their meat (Korean BBQ too sweet and sticky), veggies limp and overcooked (airplane and food court food), desserts (bought a yummy-looking dessert at a Korean supermarket. It was dry and coarse, like eating livestock feed, and bland). Every Korean food I saw in the food courts looked the same - orange. But this year, watching so many Korean food, on video, they looked way more appetizing and intriguing.


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

Druidia said:


> Fish sauce, by itself, smells nasty. Once mixed in with food, you don’t smell it anymore. It imparts a deeper more complex flavor than just using salt. I use it in stews and soups.
> 
> Since living in Chicago, I’ve found (rather, tasted) that the Vietnamese (lots of Vietnamese restas here) adds fish sauce to almost everything. Ha ha ha. Even their watery sauce (that they dip everything in or drizzle over everything) with slivers of carrot, etc. has fish sauce.


That would be Nuoc Mam Druidia. I make it from time to time.

*NOUC MAM SAUCE

*​
Grated carrot to taste
2-3 mashed red peppers
2-3 mashed garlic
3 tsp sugar
2 T water
2 T vinegar or lemon juice (fresh if available)
2 T fish sauce
Mash the garlic and peppers with the sugar, add the water and mix well. Add the vinegar or lemon juice and fish sauce. Pour over carrots and mix well.


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

That kimchi looks so good. I want t try different types. That cabbage in the first video was really large compared to the cabbage here. I know it is a different kind than what we can get here.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

wooleybooger said:


> That would be Nuoc Mam Druidia. I make it from time to time.
> 
> *NOUC MAM SAUCE*
> ​
> ...


Do you use this for cabbage as well?


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

I use it on spring rolls, etc. Here is an authentic spring roll recipe my wife got from a Vietnamese housekeeper while living on Guam.
*SPRING ROLLS*
​*2 Lbs ground pork
1 bag bean sprouts
4 green onions
1 white onion
Black Mushroom (½ bag)
5-6 eggs
Noodle
Accent, salt, pepper, fish sauce (seasoning)
Rice papers

Soak noodles & mushroom. Chop everything & mix real well.
Put seasonings to taste.*

I'll add carefully fry in about an inch of oil. The rice paper gets burned easily. Or you can just eat them unfried. I've done that at upper scale Vietnamese restaurants. Just soak the rice paper add fillings, roll and eat. The ends can be folded burrito style.


----------



## Druidia (Oct 9, 2011)

wooleybooger said:


> I use it on spring rolls, etc. Here is an authentic spring roll recipe my wife got from a Vietnamese housekeeper while living on Guam.
> *SPRING ROLLS
> 
> *​*2 Lbs ground pork
> ...



I love Vietnamese fresh spring rolls. My favorite filling is just shrimp, bean sprouts, rice noodles, lettuce then dipped in peanut sauce (which, of course, also has fish sauce. He he he ). Good for a light lunch.

We have a lot of Vietnamese restas here. I wouldn’t call them high end though some of them look like diners from the 60s. Most of them offer the rice wrapper dipping option. There’s also the large lettuce (I think) leaves version instead of the wet rice wrapper. You get large plates with different stuff you can use as filling. 

I was surprised that they also include banana skin. They eat banana skin! And these are the skins, like plantain skin. I tried it but it’s too hard. My golden Vietnamese ladies had no problem eating them. 

There’s also a bare sausage that’s char grilled. Forgot the name, it starts with a B.
—-> Found it. Bo La Lot. I knew it sounded fun.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

This recipe is confusing??? Please be more specific..The first four ingredients go into the wrap! I’m making a loin of pork tonight I can use the leftovers to make these...


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

Druidia said:


> I love Vietnamese fresh spring rolls. My favorite filling is just shrimp, bean sprouts, rice noodles, lettuce then dipped in peanut sauce (which, of course, also has fish sauce. He he he ). Good for a light lunch.


I ‘need’ that peanut sauce recipe...We love noodles with peanut sauce. If you get it to me in a hurry I can make it tonite with my loin of pork that’s defrosting.


----------



## Druidia (Oct 9, 2011)

BigJim said:


> That kimchi looks so good. I want t try different types. That cabbage in the first video was really large compared to the cabbage here. I know it is a different kind than what we can get here.


Looks like Napa cabbage. I see a lot of those here in mainstream (white) stores, not just Asian/ethnic stores.


----------



## Druidia (Oct 9, 2011)

Two Knots said:


> I ‘need’ that peanut sauce recipe...We love noodles with peanut sauce. If you get it to me in a hurry I can make it tonite with my loin of pork that’s defrosting.


I’ve never made my own Vietnamese peanut sauce but this one from Chowhound seems to be rated high:









Vietnamese-Style Summer Rolls with Peanut Sauce Recipe


This recipe for Vietnamese-style summer rolls with peanut sauce contains shrimp, noodles, and herbs wrapped up in rice paper.




www.chowhound.com


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

Two Knots said:


> This recipe is confusing??? Please be more specific..The first four ingredients go into the wrap! I’m making a loin of pork tonight I can use the leftovers to make these...


I fixed the problem, never noticed that before, take another look, yes the first four ingredients go into the wrap. Leftover veggies from stuffed pork loin? Depends on what they are I guess. At restaurants I've had them with nothing but bean sprouts and mint sprigs. Tasty too.


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

Druidia said:


> Looks like Napa cabbage. I see a lot of those here in mainstream (white) stores, not just Asian/ethnic stores.


Yes Napa cabbage also known as Chinese cabbage. KimChi can also be made with radish. Small Daikon radish I guess. Also had lots of cabbage in it.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

Thanks Druidia, I think I have everything on hand except for the chili-garlic paste.
I’ll improvise with making a paste with hot pepper flakes, and smashed
slowly fried garlic in olive oil. 

I often make a garlic paste by slowly frying whole cloves in garlic in olive oil. 
I tip the cast iron frying pan to submerge the garlic in the oil. 
Fry slowly until it comes out soft, not crispy. It’s like roasted garlic.
It’s good in meatballs and other stuff that you add chopped garlic to...
and good to spread on Italian bread too!


----------



## Druidia (Oct 9, 2011)

Two Knots said:


> Thanks Druidia, I think I have everything on hand except for the chili-garlic paste.
> I’ll improvise with making a paste with hot pepper flakes, and smashed
> slowly fried garlic in olive oil.
> 
> ...


Ah, fried garlic. That reminds me, I have a bag of peanuts to fry. I shall do that today.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

wooleybooger said:


> I fixed the problem, never noticed that before, take another look, yes the first four ingredients go into the wrap. Leftover veggies from stuffed pork loin? Depends on what they are I guess. At restaurants I've had them with nothing but bean sprouts and mint sprigs. Tasty too.


Not the veggies - just the pork. How did you fix the problem...looks the same.
Starting with the black mushrooms - is that a separate recipe for wraps?


----------



## Druidia (Oct 9, 2011)

Two Knots said:


> Not the veggies - just the pork. How did you fix the problem...looks the same.
> Starting with the black mushrooms - is that a separate recipe for wraps?


I think everything above “rice papers” are fillings. 

You just buy the rice paper from stores. U have to wet them (dip opposite ends in water briefly) to make them flexible to wrap around the filling. 

That’s one of the things I’ve been planning to buy for ages - a dipping bin (shaped like a half circle).


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

Two Knots said:


> Not the veggies - just the pork. How did you fix the problem...looks the same.
> Starting with the black mushrooms - is that a separate recipe for wraps?


After the first four ingredients it did say "wrap and fry". I edited that. It was in the wrong place, why I don't know the original doesn't say that. Everything above rice paper is filling. What isn't said is the stuff needs to be shredded or grated. Leftover pork? Don't see why not. Maybe cut in fine shreds. The noodles if using would be rice noodles or small wheat noodles.


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

Druidia said:


> I think everything above “rice papers” are fillings.
> 
> You just buy the rice paper from stores. U have to wet them (dip opposite ends in water briefly) to make them flexible to wrap around the filling.
> 
> That’s one of the things I’ve been planning to buy for ages - a dipping bin (shaped like a half circle).


Yep, you got it Druidia. I've never seen a dipping bin. Cute.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

Druidia, I made the peanut sauce.
I started with about 3/4 cup peanut butter
2 large cloves of mashed garlic fried in olive oil with pepper flakes,
Water, lime juice, soy sauce, sugar, duck sauce, hot sauce,
sesame oil, I did have to substitute oyster sauce for the hoisin (only 1 Tab)

I just winged the ingredients and it tastes awesome...
After I cook the noodles and pour on the peanut sauce ( at room temperature)
I’ll add cucumber and top with chopped scallions.
Thanks for the link.


----------



## Druidia (Oct 9, 2011)

Two Knots said:


> Druidia, I made the peanut sauce.
> I started with about 3/4 cup peanut butter
> 2 large cloves of mashed garlic fried in olive oil with pepper flakes,
> Water, lime juice, soy sauce, sugar, duck sauce, hot sauce,
> ...


Wow. Thanks for the feedback. I might try it too and finally buy the dipping bowl . Not needed but makes eating more fun. If anyone’s buying too, don’t get it from Amazon. Too marked up. Cheaper in Vietnamese/Asian stores $7.99-$8.99 depending on size.


----------



## Druidia (Oct 9, 2011)

BTW, there are large bottles of fried garlic/onion and also dried garlic/onion in Asian stores. I keep a bottle of each in the fridge for when I’m too lazy to fry some to make toppings for various stuff.


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

Druidia said:


> Wow. Thanks for the feedback. I might try it too and finally buy the dipping bowl . Not needed but makes eating more fun. If anyone’s buying too, don’t get it from Amazon. Too marked up. Cheaper in Vietnamese/Asian stores $7.99-$8.99 depending on size.


Almost any place is cheaper than Amazon.



Druidia said:


> BTW, there are large bottles of fried garlic/onion and also dried garlic/onion in Asian stores. I keep a bottle of each in the fridge for when I’m too lazy to fry some to make toppings for various stuff.


Oh, yessssss.


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

@Druidia - A farmer's wife taught me to freeze garlic cloves. It keeps its flavor and you can just shatter the clove with the flat blade of the knife.


----------



## Druidia (Oct 9, 2011)

Nik333 said:


> @Druidia - A farmer's wife taught me to freeze garlic cloves. It keeps its flavor and you can just shatter the clove with the flat blade of the knife.


I don’t freeze garlic bc I use them up quickly. So, I just buy a pack of 5 heads ~weekly. 

I do freeze ginger and just whack off an inch or 2 with a chef’s knife and rubber mallet, whack some more into smaller pieces and then crush with a pestle. Or, I don’t bother cutting off when I just need grated. I grate the end of the whole frozen ginger. 

My MIL doesn’t freeze ginger bc she uses ginger quickly. She puts ginger in everything.


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

Druidia said:


> I don’t freeze garlic bc I use them up quickly. So, I just buy a pack of 5 heads ~weekly.
> 
> I do freeze ginger and just whack off an inch or 2 with a chef’s knife and rubber mallet, whack some more into smaller pieces and then crush with a pestle. Or, I don’t bother cutting off when I just need grated. I grate the end of the whole frozen ginger.
> 
> My MIL doesn’t freeze ginger bc she uses ginger quickly. She puts ginger in everything.


Oh, I see. I missed that you used dried & fried for *toppings*. I thought you meant in general.


----------



## Druidia (Oct 9, 2011)

wooleybooger said:


> Almost any place is cheaper than Amazon.


There are a few things I buy regularly from Amazon like bathroom tissue because it’s just more cost and time efficient. I buy a box of 80 rolls Georgia Pacific Envision 1988001 twice a year. $39.16 was my last purchase this month. I love and hate Amazon’s dynamic pricing. Price went down to $34.15 three days after I placed my order.


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

Druidia said:


> There are a few things I buy regularly from Amazon like bathroom tissue because it’s just more cost and time efficient. I buy a box of 80 rolls Georgia Pacific Envision 1988001 twice a year. $39.16 was my last purchase this month. I love and hate Amazon’s dynamic pricing. Price went down to $34.15 three days after I placed my order.


I can't back off from what I said Druidia. I usually pay $3.66 to $3.99 for a 12pk. TP. Not a name brand but it's better than some. Depends on where you shop. And yes on the dynamic pricing.


----------



## Druidia (Oct 9, 2011)

wooleybooger said:


> I can't back off from what I said Druidia. I usually pay $3.66 to $3.99 for a 12pk. TP. Not a name brand but it's better than some. Depends on where you shop. And yes on the dynamic pricing.


Price comparison is done on the total area, not the number of rolls because rolls vary - # of ply, dimensions, # of sheets. Individually wrapped is a bonus. A stack of 4 looks nice in the bathroom. 

The GP is 2-ply with a total of 5568.75 sq ft. So, at $34.15, that’s 0.61¢ per sq ft. 

Ha ha ha. Sorry if I’m going all toilet paper nerdy here. I usually have excel spreadsheets for our regular purchases (works well for OTC medicines) so later price comparisons and purchases are quick. 

Ditto if you’re a frequent user of 3M hooks and strips and 3M water filters. Amazon prices (when they’re down) beat HD etc. But, you’ll have to use price trackers (camel3x) to know when to buy. 

I should stop here. I’ve gone way off the Kimchi topic.


----------



## BayouRunner (Feb 5, 2016)

Just wanted to share my Kimchi experience. We did warranty work for a major manufacturer. The customer was having issues with it and we were dispatched the call. Shouldn’t have been a big deal. I took this call myself as I really like a challenge and can pretty much fix anything. Well it didn’t quite work out that way. Called customer and very little English was spoken. But by the end of the call I understood that someone was at home. We still didn’t know what was wrong. Got there and there’s a kimchi machine. But that’s where the issues started. All the knobs were written in Korean. And I’ve never seen a kimchi machine so I didn’t know or understand what was wrong or how to operate. Ok so I ask the young lady that lives there and she does not speak one word of English. Call the original person and they don’t speak enough English for me to understand the problem or what the knobs are for or anything else. Ok I throw in the towel. When I get in the office I download the manual (service and owners} and it’s all written in Korean. Another strike out. At this point I don’t know what to do so we call the manufacturer 
LG which is Korean and I explain my issue and ask if their is any way I can get someone to translate what problem is from the customer. Also to find out if there is anything that I could look at that was written in English. They said they would get back with me. No one ever got back to me. This went on several times. Also customer was complaining but they never called us. They just called the factory to complain. My guess is they had a Korean option to call in. Or maybe it was by email I don’t know. I never could do anything because I didn’t know what was wrong. After maybe two months the regional manager called me. We were on a first name basis as he had been to my shop the year before. He wants to know why we haven’t fixed this machine and the higher ups were involved and pressuring him to get to the bottom of it. I explained that after two months, all of the above and we both had a good laugh. But at the end he asked is there anything I can do. The only thing I knew was it wouldn’t make kimchi properly, not what kimchi is, how to work it or how to read Korean. I said the only thing I could do was guess which I hate more then anything. I don’t take defeat well but after months of phone calls, emails etc I ordered the main board. Replaced it and the unit worked fine afterwards. I still have no idea of what was wrong lol. And I’ve never seen another one since. Nor have I tasted it. But I’m good, if I never see another I’m fine with that. Not even curious how it tastes


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

I had to look up kimchi machine; never heard of it...who knew? 
I guess there’s a machine for everything.


----------



## BayouRunner (Feb 5, 2016)

Wow the one I looked at was probably 30 inches tall, 3 to 4ft across and maybe 30 inches tall, if I remember right had a compressor as well. But this was about 25 years ago best guess


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

Koreans will go to great lengths to have Kimchi. There are even special refrigerators sized for smaller quantities of Kimchi.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

BayouRunner said:


> Wow the one I looked at was probably 30 inches tall, 3 to 4ft across and maybe 30 inches tall, if I remember right had a compressor as well. But this was about 25 years ago best guess


Was it for a restaurant?


----------



## BayouRunner (Feb 5, 2016)

No a Korean couple. Young. In their home. I was thinking they may have brought it with them from Korea but out of curiosity I was looking online this morning and I see they sell them here. They might not have back then


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

Druidia said:


> There are a few things I buy regularly from Amazon like bathroom tissue because it’s just more cost and time efficient. I buy a box of 80 rolls Georgia Pacific Envision 1988001 twice a year. $39.16 was my last purchase this month. I love and hate Amazon’s dynamic pricing. Price went down to $34.15 three days after I placed my order.


Wow I didn't get that price when I checked, it is $68.95.



https://www.amazon.com/Georgia-Pacific-Professional-1988001-Bathroom/dp/B00CUL456M


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

BigJim said:


> Wow I didn't get that price when I checked, it is $68.95.
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Georgia-Pacific-Professional-1988001-Bathroom/dp/B00CUL456M


There's supposedly a run on toilet paper, again, due to increased cases.


----------

